# 3D Archery - Class Rules & Restrictions



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

www.asaarchery.com www.ibo.org wwwfieldarchery.com

Youth (s), Adult and Senior divisions exist in one manner or another. Check websites.

Fixed pins usually puts you in the bowhunter classes. 3 and 5 pins are allowed and this year the NFAA has before the Directors the use of 7. If this passes it will go into effect in June of this year. Stabilizers are limited to length of 12 inches including adaptor. At at least one organization has minimum length on vanes and this is possibly changing.

ASA and NFAA has speed limits of 280 fps + 3% for error or max of 288 fps. For the IBO, there is no speed limit so long as the arrow weighs 5 grs. per pound of draw weight. IBO exception: Arrows that weight less than 5 grs per pound of draw weight must not exceed 280 fps. +3% for error.

Any movable sight will put in you the Open or Free Style class.

Ulimited divisions are deemed Open or Free Style - movable sights, magnification, long stabilzers, back or balance stabilizers. 

Limited in NFAA is use of fingers.


----------

